# No comment (= prime due parole che ho pensato quando ho capito chi è "la prescelta")



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2012)

Un po' di... telegrafica frivolezza: la Miss Italia di quest'anno è indegna.
Stop.


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2012)

Non l'ho vista, posti una foto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

perchè? a me non pare, sinceramente...


----------



## Flavia (11 Settembre 2012)

non seguo questi eventi
qualcuno mi spiega cosa è accaduto?
grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

anche io non seguo: ho googlato e mi pare sia una gran bella ragazza, altro che indegna. Ma forse Ari si riferiva ad altro che non so...


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5646 ha detto:
			
		

> anche io non seguo: ho googlato e mi pare sia una gran bella ragazza, altro che indegna. Ma forse Ari si riferiva ad altro che non so...


una bella biondina (sbaglio o era da un po' che non vincevano le bionde?)
annata di gran belle ragazze


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## aristocat (11 Settembre 2012)

Non ne parlavo in termini assoluti, chiaro che parliamo sempre di belle ragazze e di un livello estetico alto in generale.

Ne parlavo in termini... relativi: tra le tre finaliste intanto è quella che mi piaceva di meno. Sia dal punto di vista estetico sia per il modo di porsi "televisivamente".

Poi, come spesso accade, quest'anno tra le eliminate c'erano ragazze secondo me più belle e molto più in gamba di lei.

Pure a confronto con altre Miss Italia passate (me ne vengono in mente molte, Claudia Andreatti, diciannovenne come lei al momento dell'incoronazione, Miriam Leone... entrambe con occhi chiari e capelli biondi o rossicci) ne esce, mi dispiace, perdente, sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Una Miss Italia per me non è semplicemente una bella ragazza acqua e sapone, deve spiccare, essere "oltre" tutte le altre. Deve avere qualcosa che... ti lascia a bocca aperta, o quasi.

E mi dispiace, ma quest'anno abbiamo toppato. Mi dispiace per chi meritava più di lei di indossare quella corona.


----------

